# شوية نكت بس اللي ليه نفس يضحك



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 أبريل 2012)

*بخيل راح يزور جارتة فى المستشفى*
* لقى مكتوب على الباب ادفع*
* قال ربنا يشفيها ابقى اشوفها لما ترجع البيت....*

* *********
* صعايدة سرقوا البنك معرفوش يعدوا الفلوس قالوا بكرة نعرف من الجرايد!!*

* *****************
* صعيدى جاتله رساله حلوة قعد يضحك*
* اتصل بالى بعتهاله وقاله وحياة أبوك ابعتها تانى*

* *********
* واحد اتصل بمراته قالها حضرى المايه السخنه انا جاى فى الطريق .. صاحبه قاله دانت حمش اوى*
* قاله امال اغسل المواعين بمايه ساقعه!!*

* ***********
* بطيخه بتقول للخضار متخلوش البصل يجى هنا*
* علشان الناس بتطفش*
* البصل سمع الكلام فزعق وقال تروح تشوف نفسها الصايعه*
* اى حد يطبطب عليها تروح معاه*

* *********
* واحد بيقول لصاحبه عيب مراتك تحدفك بالشبشب واحنا قاعدين *
* قاله بس بزمتك جه فيا*

* ***********
* واحد بيقول لخطيبته لما ازمرلك انزلى *
* قالته ليه يا حبيبى انت جبت عربيه*
* قالها لا جبت زمارة*

* **********
* صعيدى اشترى موبايل سامسونج *
* بعت رساله لخطيبته ماتتصليش علي النوكييا علشان بعته*

* ****************

* اتنين مساطيل ركبوا أتوبيس بدورين*
* اللى فوق سأل اللى تحت انتوا ماشين بسرعة كام كيلو*
* قالوا 80, وانتوا؟*
* قاله السواق لسه مجاش*

* *****************
* واحد راح مستشفى المجانين لقي كل المجانين عماليين ينطواويقولوا إحنا فشار!*
* لقى واحد قاعد على جنب*
* قال بس هو ده العاقل اللى فيهم*
* قاله انت قاعد ليه كده؟*
* قاله*
* سيبنى دلوقتى*
* انا لازق فى الحلة*

* ***************
* مسطول بيقول لصاحبه عايزين نطلع فنانين*
* انت فنان تشكيلى*
* وانا فنان اشكيلك*

* *******************
* قطة محششه ماشية تقول*
* الله يخرب بيت الحشيش وسنينه هيا كانت ماو ولا ناو*

* *****************

* واحد اتصل بواحد صاحبه وقاله*
* انا عارف ان الوقت مش وقت اتصال بس الموضوع مهم وقلقنى*

* ومش مخلينى عارف اركز ولولا ثقتى الكبيرة فيك مكنتش سألتك*
* هيا الطيارة فيها كلاكس؟*

* ***************

* واحد كسب مليون جنيه راح لمراته يفرحها فماتت من شدة الفرحة قال :*
* سبحان الله الخير لما بيجى بيجى مرة واحدة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه يا تحفه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2012)

نكت بااااااااااااخا 
قولي غيرها


----------



## rania79 (20 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه جامدين


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نكت بااااااااااااخا
> قولي غيرها



*بلالالالالاش كده خاف ع نفسك :new6:*


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كيرلس المحب (20 أبريل 2012)

بجد ممتازين ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بلالالالالاش كده خاف ع نفسك :new6:*



هههههههههه
لست انا


----------



## sparrow (20 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههه
حلويين خالص


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2012)

لا حلوين خالص


----------



## بايبل333 (20 أبريل 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلويــــــــــــــــــن موت
*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نكت بااااااااااااخا
> قولي غيرها



لا حلوة 
وجميلة​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفه يا تحفه *



*ميرسي يا قمر*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه جامدين



*ميرسي علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلويين خالص



ميرسي ياقمر


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين جداااااااااااااااااااااااا



ميرسي يا قمر علي دخولك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

كيرلس المحب قال:


> بجد ممتازين ههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/QUOTE*]
> 
> ميرسي ع مشاركتك*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا حلوين خالص



*ميرسي ع مشاركتك ومرورك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

Hannah Montana قال:


> لا حلوة
> وجميلة​



* لا بقي بايخه
بس جميله :new6:
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلويــــــــــــــــــن موت
> *



*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2012)

حلوين ودمهم خفيف


----------



## muslima-Des (8 مايو 2012)

* *******************
*قطة محششه ماشية تقول*
* الله يخرب بيت الحشيش وسنينه هيا كانت ماو ولا ناو*

* ****************
بصراحه ديه قويه
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مايو 2012)

نكت ظريفة بس بلاش نكت على الصعايدة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (10 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لا بقي بايخه
> بس جميله :new6:
> *​



شاطر انك خوفت ع نفسك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (10 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> حلوين ودمهم خفيف


*
ميرسي ع مرورك وع تقييم*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (10 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نكت ظريفة بس بلاش نكت على الصعايدة



*ماشي مفيش علي الصعايدة*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

حلوين اوي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 مايو 2012)

ممتاز  برافو عليك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (11 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حلوين اوي
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*
ميرسي ع مشاركتك وتقيميك*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (11 مايو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ممتاز  برافو عليك




*ميرسي ع مشاركتك وتقيميك*​


----------



## V mary (12 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه عاجبوني جداااااااااا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه عاجبوني جداااااااااا



*ميرسي ع مشاركتك*​


----------

